# Bird Bread and other recipies



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mom got a new juicer, which she has been using 24/7. I figured we could use the leftover pulp to make healthy treats for the birds 

So...While looking around, I found this!
http://www.parrotrecipes.com/recipes/bread.php

Look at all those recipies!  Thought I would share, since these can be made for not only parrots, but our other feathered friends as well


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm not very good at baking so that's a no go for me....lol. Thanks for sharing though....


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry,Bbecky, i give my birds NOTHING, they are not getting every day, unless it is FRESH Grass. Dave


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great site, Becky, I will try making some. My indoor pigeons love bird biscuits and other treats from the pet store occasionally , so I'm sure they'll enjoy some of these. I'll try some on my little parrot, 'tiel, and parakeets too. Maybe this way I can sneak them their veggies since they're so picky.


----------

